# Exhibition of captured german military hardware Moscow Summer 1943 (colour)



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2011)

posted on TOCH by ota jirovec

enjoy!!!!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE94nxIWjws_


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2011)

Unbelievable - you wouldn't know there was a war on. Very useful, thanks 

MM


----------



## hitoshi (May 24, 2011)

amazing film. Great post, thankyou


----------



## Florence (May 24, 2011)

Awesome film. Wish I could understand Russian though...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of stuff, and in 1943. Wonder what happened to the aircraft??


----------



## Crimea_River (May 24, 2011)

I'm wondering if it was a post war display rather than 43? Impressive display for sure.


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2011)

Nice find! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maxrobot1 (May 28, 2011)

I wonder how the soviets came by that FW200 Condor? 
It is interesting to see the Tiger tank that was so perforated. It was probably used for testing Soviet ammunition.


----------



## A4K (May 28, 2011)

Great find - thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2011)

Maxrobot1 said:


> I wonder how the soviets came by that FW200 Condor?
> .



Stalingrad This fw couldn't be started and was left behind. Soviets picked it up.


----------



## johnbr (May 29, 2011)

The film is in very good shape to.


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2011)

Great find. I wonder if any of the exhibits are still stashed away somewhere.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 31, 2011)

Probably melted them down to make missiles.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2011)

Or Ladas ....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Or Ladas ....



You never had a Lada I can tell. I had one, fun car ... put a 88 on it an you had a Panzer IV, So the tank you see with all the holes in the movie isnt a Tiger... its an early Lada with some rust problem.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2011)

Or rust with an early Lada attached !
Guy goes into a car spares store and asks "Have you got a windscreen wiper for a Lada?"
Storekeeper replies "Seems like a fair swap!"


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 6, 2011)

shared this video with friends on another forum and one of the gents who seems to know his stuff commented:

Halfway through there is a shot of a Tiger Tank 1 with a "Mammoth" dipiction on the turret.....this is the insignia of the Schwere Herres Panzer Abteilung 502 1.kompanie
(sPzAbt.502)...this particular Tiger is interesting as it would be one of the earliest examples in Russian hands.......the Grey Paint.....lack of removable side mudguards / welded lug's.....No rear turret stowage bin....the MP Klappe (Machine pistol port) on right turret side (instead of Escape hatch)....and lack of smoke dischargers on superstructure corners.....and Gelandeketten tracks (mirror image right/left side)......would with all probability mean this was issued between werk No# Fgst 250002-250010 produced between May-August 1942....this is when the Tiger was still undergoing Trial/ Evaluations.

The lack of winter white wash would indicate this was lost before the onsett of winter and possible Sept/ November 1942. As only the 1.Kompanie operated Tiger1's in the Leningrad area until January 1943, when the 2.kompanie arrived with 9 new Tigers....this Example is very rare and represents the first occasion when the new Heavy tanks was ordered into action..............

Just Image Mr Adolf you know who, ordering his much prized Heavy Hitter off to Leningrad to flex some muscle...I would hate to have been the kompanie Commander who had to explain where his tank had gone !!!! 

N:B. Edit...found the info.....This Tiger, tactical number 100 was the actual first Tiger to be captured intact by the Russian's......And it was indeed lost by the units Kommander Hauptmann Wollschläger ........


----------

